# Internet use 'good for the brain'



## shadow2get (Oct 15, 2008)

> *For middle aged and older people at least, using the internet helps boost brain power, research suggests.*
> A University of California Los Angeles team found searching the web stimulates centres in the brain that control decision-making and complex reasoning.
> The researchers say this might even help to counter-act the age-related physiological changes that cause the brain to slow down. The study features in the American Journal of Geriatric Psychiatry.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## mikeon (Oct 15, 2008)

So Internet addicts should be real smart people then ?


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 15, 2008)

^^lol .. yes they are, unless they divert their smartness to filthy stuff


----------



## devilinearth (Oct 15, 2008)

People interested in technology and all that kind of stuff are always smarter.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2008)

so this is just for old geezers right? what about young people... I know a few cases where the internet has definately dumbed people down


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ ya my case is the perfect one.

8th grade    : only pc :98% marks
9th grade    : only dialup :85% marks
10th grade  : good pc+dialup+active TD foruming :79% marks
11thgrade   : Great config+BroadBand :69% marks


Thanks to the internet for my (-)growth.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 15, 2008)

Same case here. ....


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes see us thinkdigit forum users, we have good brain 
Then again, if you use the internet only to watch pr0n, then I do not know how good it is for your brain. I guess it boils down to the utility.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 16, 2008)

Only for middle aged and above middle aged people.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

Anorion said:


> so this is just for old geezers right? what about young people... I know a few cases where the internet has definately dumbed people down


Not dumbing down you can say but yeah it definately affects study n all.The person gets addicted to the net and gives less importance to other activities which are more or less necessary in his/her life.The result is obvious,degrading marks or dedication at work.



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ ya my case is the perfect one.
> 
> 8th grade    : only pc :98% marks
> 9th grade    : only dialup :85% marks
> ...


Similar sort of situation here:
Till 7th grade I used to get 85+%.Got 88 in 7th,87 in 8th but in 9th I just went crazy!Very poor performance in the first and second semesters but managed to get 76% in the final semester.Now I'm in 10th grade,didn't get good marks in the first term.Let's see what comes up in CBSE boards.
Till 8t grade anyone(not a real dumb one) manages to get 80%+ even by giving very little time to studies but they get shocks in 9th,10th and the following classes.
I too used to play games all the time till 8th,I also had internet but the studies were never too demanding,at least till then.


----------



## Ross (Oct 16, 2008)

@ hari_sanker_r , Sunny1211993

well thats the case with me, my grades tumbledown till HSE, the only difference being i got my computer only after i came in second year of Engineering.(and worth said, i am doing well than my school days, :touchwood


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 16, 2008)

hahaha..now i know why i have become more intelligent than ever 

office: internet if free time is there 
room : movies + internet  
and after that sleep .........

no or very less TV,no books


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 17, 2008)

ax3 said:


> & ppl have time 2 research on this ?


 probably funded by broadband industry guys for acquiring "new tragets"


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 17, 2008)

Seriously folks, it all depends on what you browse on the internet. Watching pr0n randomly can send blood the wrong way.

^^ Not my quote, got it from some forum.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 17, 2008)

@ hari_sanker_r, haha!! keep rockin


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Seriously folks, it all depends on what you browse on the internet. Watching pr0n randomly can send blood the wrong way.
> 
> ^^ Not my quote, got it from some forum.


^^ Well said.... 
I had a similar experience when i was in my 11th std... I used to watch p0rn all the free time and i got low marks that i never scored before in my school days... It just spoiled my 12th marks and i managed to get just 70%...(Complete shame for me in front of my friend and family)..
Afterwards in my college life, i get addicted to games, where it give me another blow of two backogs in my 3rd semester...
Then after i used to allot some time to study and get a reasonable 71%....
Now i am in a Software Company earning just 10k p.m.. Thats really absurd...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Seriously folks, it all depends on what you browse on the internet. Watching pr0n randomly can send blood the wrong way.
> 
> ^^ Not my quote, got it from some forum.


 
hahaa ..thats right.. but yaar what an anomaly ..ur siggy says Harry Potter and hard disk of PORN  ..ye kya chakkar hai


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> hahaa ..thats right.. but yaar what an anomaly ..ur siggy says Harry Potter and hard disk of PORN  ..ye kya chakkar hai


----------



## geevees (Oct 18, 2008)

This news is amazing! but most anticipated too!! 
My observations stands me strong to think, the thing not only for the adults.


----------



## hsr (Oct 18, 2008)

dheeraj probably has harry potter and a hard disk full of porn ! lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

5th standard -> 95%
6th standard -> 95.6%
7th standard -> 94% (forgot.....but was around 92-94%)
8th standard (currently going on.....this are the percentage from my latest report card) -> 92.8%

my schedule (on normal days) ->

1. get up
2. get ready
3. goto school while listening iPod in school bus
4. sleep and break things and harass teachers in school
5. come back and have lunch.
6. watch a movie
7. sleep
8. play games
9. play some more
10. play even more
11. dinner
12. play 
13. sleep


On holidays ->

1. get up
2. play
3. play
4. play
5. play
6. play

The day before exam ->

get up, goto school........blah! blah! blah!

come back
lunch
study for 1hr
sleep
play
play
play
play
dinner
sleep


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 18, 2008)

^^OMG : : : what a schedule Kiddo ....
I fear that ur becoming Alex from the clockwork orange :-

ur parents doesnt say anything to u ??? u r all time playing ,watching movies ..do u talk to ur parents or not ? u have created a ghetto for urself .......its not gud....if this continues...i dont know what marks u will be getting in X and XII...and how will u gain admission in engg/medical or any other stream ???

do u have some brother/sister ? do u talk to them or not
there is much more life Paranj than games,PC etc etc...

Play games but only for 2 hrs max..instead go outdoors and play football,badminton,cricket etc..also learn some guitar etc..this way u will be much more social than just being a PC addict


----------



## hsr (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ lol
but me in 11th grade so ATPNS

ps. ATPNS - All Time Play No Studies lol

nb. i cant make a schedule coz it has only three words play, eat, sleep.

ps. this thread should be study schedule lol

nb. lol

pspsps. the lol and follwed comments was for the 2 above post lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 18, 2008)

^^what can i say..today generation's kids are spoiling their life themselves 
what can i say..its ur life ..do what u want


----------



## hsr (Oct 18, 2008)

well, i r obsessed wid studies


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^OMG : : : what a schedule Kiddo ....
> I fear that ur becoming Alex from the clockwork orange :-
> 
> ur parents doesnt say anything to u ??? u r all time playing ,watching movies ..do u talk to ur parents or not ? u have created a ghetto for urself .......its not gud....if this continues...i dont know what marks u will be getting in X and XII...and how will u gain admission in engg/medical or any other stream ???
> ...



Actually my parents dont have any objection as long as I get good marks!

I have a small sister....she's in 2nd grade......lol


----------



## mikeon (Oct 18, 2008)

well how do u manage to get good marks with just 1 hr of studies a day before your exam ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

@Paranj,I too used to do the same tlll 8th.Used to get 85%+ in any case but I used to play cricket for at least 1 and half hours,I do now alsutdoors are essential.They keep you fit.
In 9th I got a serious shock,then did some good studying and managed to get decent enough result in the final.Now I'm in tenth,first term result wasn't very good,studying for second term,hope to do well.
And boy,if these trends continue you are likely to get real thrashing in higher classes.Till 8th it's just a piece of cake.You get to see the real thing after that.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

^^Actually you are in CBSE and I am in ICSE......so our board is tougher .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing like that.You really gotta toil for marks in higher classes which even I'm not doing at the moment.Will start from Mid-November till boards


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 19, 2008)

sunny u r rite..lets wait till K arrives in class XI and XII...we will see how he solves calculus and integral problems..cope up with physics pulley problems...and remember all tough formulas of  organic and inorganic chemistry in one hour only  

only time can teach him now


----------



## Ross (Oct 19, 2008)

mikeon said:


> well how do u manage to get good marks with just 1 hr of studies a day before your exam ?


   God gifted..


----------



## madhusoodan (Oct 20, 2008)

Nobody can compare INTERNET with the books. Both give us the knowledge,the real goodness should be within ourselves!!!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2008)

all the people I know with good marks knew things like the paper pattern and last ten years questions... they studied from day one till the last hour before the exams... they ended up being brain dead nitwits anyway, everyone I know who is doing well beyond school were definately not toppers, sat on the last bench, defied the efforts of the system to kill their individuality and suchlike. These were those scholars who learnt things by rote. 

For a lot of others, the exams were a breeze because they learnt the theory, applied their knowledge, and got decent marks. 

No one cares about the marks anyway, after college. 

The net is crazy though, disorganized and haywire. You are bound to pick up chaff along with some good stuff. I donno... depends on how it is used I guess


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 20, 2008)

^
Reminds me of the story of Sir Humphrey Davy. When he was going to school, the teacher used to pull his ears everyday, for something or the other. One day he got a brainwave and stuck sticking plaster to his ears, inside out (don't ask me how !) and the teacher could not pull his ears again.


----------



## hsr (Oct 21, 2008)

lol all but i dont think so by studiyin only u get marks 1st of all u hav to understand the sub. not mugg up and vomit



KPower Mania said:


> I have a small sister....she's in 2nd grade......lol



well, let her talk to *esumitkumar 
*


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2008)

all kids have gone crazzzzzzzzzzy !!


----------



## hsr (Oct 22, 2008)

ya there is a kid named KrazzyWarrior around here lolololol


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

and one demonic cherub too


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ Demonic cherub is banned, so no problem 

Back to topic... internet use is good for the brain or not...


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

NOT...it takes away the long term concentration part.
YES...almost everything you can get for to satisfy your brainy deisires


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2008)

Read today's mumbai mirror... the you page, something about the internet dumbing youngsters down


----------



## slugger (Oct 23, 2008)

^^
a tabloid newspaper calling someone else dumb...now that calls for a big LOL


----------



## hsr (Oct 24, 2008)

hehe lol


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah... you'll probably get dumbed down reading that stuff... the media fills your head with garbage... I don't want to know who Ranbir Kapoor is dating, hell, I don't want to know he exists, I don't want to know the lyrics of every song in Rock on by heart, I don't want to know every little tomfoolery the Bachans do... but I know all of it, and I cannot forget it. 

There should be a format option for the brain


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Yes see us thinkdigit forum users, we have good brain
> Then again, if you use the internet only to watch pr0n, then I do not know how good it is for your brain. I guess it boils down to the utility.


 
Same opinion....+    doing dat those people will have 3rd sphere in their brain...genrally we have two....

coz human brain has two parts...left & right...
on Left nothing is Right & on Right nothing is Left...


----------



## pushkar (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't say internet use but computer use definitely improves your thinking ability and logical reasoning. But that is only if you use computers for constructive purposes and not just watching pornography. Even playing games is beneficial.


----------

